# 1952 Murray Trac Tractor and 1952 Murray Happy Times Tricyclem



## AgedOne (Nov 8, 2020)

These were Mine and My Brothers Tricycle and Tractor ... 1952 ... I’m looking for a good Tire for the Tricycle the Wheel is 9in on the out side edge which I think the Tire O.D. would be 12 in X 1.75 in ... Thanks for adding me to the Group !!


----------

